# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Детская программа 2 января 2014 года в храме на м. "Динамо"

## Фёдор М.

Дорогие папы и мамы!

Приглашаем вас и ваших детей 02 января на детскую программу, которая пройдет в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
В программе вас ждет незабываемое выступление театра Мадхура, Дед Мороз со Снегуркой, концертная программа с участием детей,праздничная атмосфера и, конечно же, сюрпризы и подарки!

Ждем вас в 12:00 в алтарной комнате храма на Динамо!

Желающих участвовать в концертной программе со своим номером, просим до 30 декабря сообщить 
по тел. 8-903-661-52-04(Нитья-кишори д. д.) или  тел. 8-985-221-55-62(Кумари Канта д. д.).

----------

